# Lee Enfields



## CQB (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Gunz (Oct 26, 2017)

Thinking about buying one of these. The top Mark II has a bayonet and sling. The bottom is a Mark III India. $700 and $600 respectively.


----------



## CQB (Oct 26, 2017)

Pretty simple setup too, not too many moving parts.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 26, 2017)

I own 3 different Enfield's. I have 2 No.4 Mk.I's, one is sporterized with a scope and 1 original. And I have a No. 1 Mk. III, original. I'd love to find a good quality Jungle Carbine but they are getting harder to find and costly.  
I have a buddy that restores them and has I think up to 12 now in his collection now.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 28, 2017)

!


----------

